# salt help



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

im going to make a fish with live rock tank in about a month or 2 and im wondering if im going to need a skimmer it will be a 90g and there going to be various breeds of puffers in there.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You'll be alot better off. Believe me. When you see all the crud it pulls out you'll know why.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

usually on a FOWLR set up most people go with a skimmer of some kind. there are some people out there who have beautiful set-ups who do NOT use skimmers in any of their tanks though.

http://aqualinkwebforum.com/6/ubb.x?cdra=Y&s=8126047912

- this forum has some of the best SW people on the web, and one dude on there is an avid anti-skimmer person, he might be able to help you.

HTH


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, But then it is up to YOU to do frequent waterchanges. Granted fish tan take a higher deal of nitrates. It is far easier with a skimmer.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

i agree.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I agree too, because I tried both ways and puffers are sloppy eaters (and poopers for that matter). My nitrates went through the roof and I spent at least $20 just on salt for those water changes.

Consider the cost of salt for future water changes (in excess of what the skimmer would save you). Also consider the pain of doing water changes in the first place.

The most convincing argument is to see the scuz that comes from one of those filters and ask yourself if you want that in your tank.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I have to add that the skimmer is seriously going to keep you from serious headaches down the line. Yes it may cost you some up front, but the savings in dead fish and inverts is well worth the payout in the long run.
Can it be done without a skimmer, yes it can. That said realistically most people will keep up with the extra work at first and then slide off, resulting in disapointment and aggravation, so skip the headache.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

with salt water you want to preserve as much of the water as possible. if you had to do as many water changes as a fresh water tank you would go broke quick. a skimmer certainly helps out with that. but get a good one, you will be disapointed with a crap one. I use a turboflotor multi


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i must say i love to see all that crap that comes out of my skimmer
makes me proud of owning one


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i must say i love to see all that crap that comes out of my skimmer
> makes me proud of owning one


 ever smell that stuff, man it stinks


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Skimmer! When i went saltwater i started without one. All i can say is water changes are a pain with a salt tank. Use a skimmer and save yourself the energy and benefit your fishes health. Unless you have a "natural" system with a dope refuge i would ALWAYS go skimmer. Even with a 'fuge id still run a skimmer actually


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

yea i was looking at the red sea prizm skimmers are those any good.

the guys at my lfs tried to sell me one for 250$ jackasses


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

bumpidty bump


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

thanks for the info guys jeez


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Jebus said:


> yea i was looking at the red sea prizm skimmers are those any good.
> 
> the guys at my lfs tried to sell me one for 250$ jackasses


 the prizm skimmers are not that bad.. allot of people give them a bad rap, but i own two (one on my 15g nano, and one on my liverock curing rubbermaid.)

i think the reg. prizm is fine on anything up to 50g, depending on your bioload. If u have alot of dirty fish in a larger tank, either go with the prizm pro, or get a euroreef.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

wow man is there anything you don't know


----------



## blu liquid (Mar 4, 2004)

how long does it take to "break in" the protein skimmer. I just purchased an internal skimmer today and I was just wondering since I just installed it right now hehe.

-Jon


----------

